
The Krakatoa Volcanic Eruption Was So Loud It Was Heard Round the World - bilifuduo
http://nautil.us/issue/38/noise/the-sound-so-loud-that-it-circled-the-earth-four-times
======
mchahn
I haven't done any calculations but this is pure BS. With the situation almost
a inverse square law, a significant portion of the earth would have to be
liquefied for this much energy.

~~~
eveningcoffee
The article states that it was heard up to 3000 miles away (registered
events), and while the sound was not heard further away, it was registered by
the barometers all over the world.

